# strange stain on my cockatiel's beak



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello all,
There is a black spot on the beak of my 6 year old cockatiel .
My cocketiel suddenly got this small black spot on his beak.



























Could this be a problem or will it heal with time?
P.S :There isn't any avian veterinarian in my country.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like a bruise. Has your bird crashed into anything recently?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks like a bruise to me too. If so it will heal in time. I would love to see more pics of your tiel, he looks adorable


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Looks like a bruise. Has your bird crashed into anything recently?


sometimes he falls off the perch during the night.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

JaimeS said:


> It looks like a bruise to me too. If so it will heal in time. I would love to see more pics of your tiel, he looks adorable


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

My tiel only eats seeds.he addicted to seeds.he won't eat fresh fruit or vege, he has brocoli, carrot, celery and apple, i cut it up small for him but he still wont eat it.
I feed my tiel a special Cockatiel food ,sunflower seeds and water !


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow I have never seen a cockatiel as yellow as yours. He's so bright yellow! What color mutation is he? He's gorgeous!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He is beautiful! The intense yellow color can indicate health issues (liver, I believe) but someone with more experience can tell you more about that.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> The intense yellow color can indicate health issues (liver, I believe) but someone with more experience can tell you more about that.


Yes, that would be a concern. Has he always been this yellow? Also, could you post a picture of his droppings? That might help us determine if he does have liver issues. 

One other consideration would be whether there's a color booster in the food, or being added to his diet. Do you give him any vitamins or supplements? 

It would really be best to get him on a diet that is more diverse than just seed. Check out the nutrition stickies here. They are excellent resources.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It takes patience and ingenuity, but most cockatiels can be taught to eat a more varied diet. I have some tips on my website at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/nutrition-conversion.html

There's a sticky at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479 about the best diet for cockatiels.

The intense yellow might be genetic. Different individuals have a natural variation in the intensity of their yellow tones, and there has been some effort to breed a brighter yellow cockatiel. The word "primrose" is used to describe birds with a rich yellow tone, so your boy is a primrose lutino. 

We have at least one other member (elinore) with a primrose lutino. There's a picture in her signature, which you can see at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29564#2


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope it is just genetic, he does look pretty healthy otherwise. 

You should look into sprouting seed, it is much more beneficial: http://www.landofvos.com/articles/sprouts.html This article tells you all about it, and how to do it. An all seed diet is going to cause health problems, if not already.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Yes, that would be a concern. Has he always been this yellow? Also, could you post a picture of his droppings? That might help us determine if he does have liver issues.
> 
> One other consideration would be whether there's a color booster in the food, or being added to his diet. Do you give him any vitamins or supplements?
> 
> It would really be best to get him on a diet that is more diverse than just seed. Check out the nutrition stickies here. They are excellent resources.











No, I don't give him vitamins because most of them are fake !


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

tielfan said:


> It takes patience and ingenuity, but most cockatiels can be taught to eat a more varied diet. I have some tips on my website at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/nutrition-conversion.html
> 
> There's a sticky at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479 about the best diet for cockatiels.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the help you have given me.I will read all articles when i have free time .


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The urates look white, which is great. If there was a problem with the liver the urates would likely be yellow or greenish. Someone else may be able to tell you more, but it looks okay to me


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

your tiel is gorgeous!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your tiel is just a sweetie X x


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you know the parentage of the bird. Absolutely Stunning!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The droppings look fine, and as others posted the depth of the yellow color can be genetic. Since your bird appears to be a Yellow Cheek this will also contribute to more yellow.


----------

